# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Smoked meat lasts long.

## WMOFFGRID

Hi  :Smile:  I am working on building a mini-smoker on my property. I was a meat cutter for 17 yrs. I also learned from 14-19yrs old how to prepare brine's of all kinds and smoke everything imaginable at my job. I think for us "meat eaters" this is a great way to cure meat and preserve it for a significant period of time.

----------


## crashdive123

OK WM - you're new, so I'll cut you some slack.  Recipies and samples are required.  Oh yeah - samples are a must. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

sounds good WM, did crash mention his position with the quality control department? Since his colleague seems to have departed, I may have to fill in for him. Expect the two of us to show up with appetites intact.  :Big Grin:

----------


## WMOFFGRID

Well your both in luck! I love to share, especially FOOD!

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo!!!!

----------


## Runs With Beer

Hey, What about Me!

----------


## crashdive123

Ahhhh.  You live close, I'll share.

----------


## muddyredneck

id like some info iv been wanting to try my own smoker for a while

----------


## crashdive123

There are quite a few on here with experience smoking.  Sadly the two members with the most experience are no longer around.  One left because of all of the Doom & Gloom posts that started, while the other left kind of for the same reason.

----------


## Runs With Beer

> Ahhhh.  You live close, I'll share.


Do I have to drive to Jax?

----------


## rebel

> Hi  I am working on building a mini-smoker on my property. I was a meat cutter for 17 yrs. I also learned from 14-19yrs old how to prepare brine's of all kinds and smoke everything imaginable at my job. I think for us "meat eaters" this is a great way to cure meat and preserve it for a significant period of time.


How long does it last?

----------


## catfish10101

> How long does it last?


Around here, a few days, then I have to make more. LOL.
I made some deer jerky last week. Smoked up about 8 pounds of backstrap. It was all gone in 4 days. LOL.

----------


## WMOFFGRID

> There are quite a few on here with experience smoking.  Sadly the two members with the most experience are no longer around.  One left because of all of the Doom & Gloom posts that started, while the other left kind of for the same reason.



It can get rather depressing for sure....especially when you are very isolated and no other adults around.  Creating is a good outlet, but people need people.

Anyhow, if you want any recipe's....got em...in my head forever...and some on paper  :Smile:

----------


## WMOFFGRID

> How long does it last?


I have had pork close to eight months.....fish doesn't last long at all, maybe a month...and beef....forever LOL...

----------


## laughing beetle

Smoking isn't the same as jerking is it?

----------


## WMOFFGRID

> Smoking isn't the same as jerking is it?


Good one! I live so far out here in the boonies some men were afraid out here hahahahaaha

They made comment...you don't have any men buried out back do you... :Big Grin:

----------


## laughing beetle

LOL!!!!!!  Naw... I just BBQ em... :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## rebel

> I have had pork close to eight months.....fish doesn't last long at all, maybe a month...and beef....forever LOL...


Is that also w/ refrigeration or do you leave it in the smokehouse?

----------


## WMOFFGRID

> Is that also w/ refrigeration or do you leave it in the smokehouse?


Hey there...no refrigeration needed. You can keep it i a pantry, or in a cool, dry area.....
 :Smile:

----------


## rebel

> Hey there...no refrigeration needed. You can keep it i a pantry, or in a cool, dry area.....


Thanks for the info.  I'll have to give it a try.

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to Homestead Gardening & Food Storage

----------

